# Unable to copy large files(>4 GB) to  iPod.



## ajayritik (Oct 24, 2008)

My friends had given his 30 GB iPod to me to copy some HD movies onto it. However whenever I try to copy the movies I get an error disk is full. I had read somewhere that this problem may have to do with the file system on the Music Player as it may not support files with huge size that is over 4 GB. Here I'm talking about using the iPod like a Flash drive rather than syncing using iTunes. I have sufficient space on the iPod but still face this problem. Please suggest me how to overcome this problem.Size of the movies is around 5 GB.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 24, 2008)

> All iPods except for the iPod Touch can function in "disk mode" as a mass storage devices to store data files. If an iPod is formatted on a Mac OS X computer it uses the HFS+ file system format, which allows it to serve as a boot disk for a Mac computer. If it is formatted on Windows, the FAT32 format is used. With the advent of the Windows-compatible iPod, the default file system used on the iPod line switched from HFS+ to FAT32, although it can be reformatted to either filesystem (excluding the iPod shuffle which is strictly FAT32). Generally, if a new iPod (excluding the iPod Shuffle) is initially plugged into a computer running Windows, it will be formatted with FAT32, and if initially plugged into a Mac running Mac OS X it will be formatted with HFS+.



From Wikipedia on ipod

FAT32 cannot support files more than 4 GB in size, so you have to compress the videos. No other go.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 24, 2008)

^^Can't the Pod be formatted in NTFS?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ AFAIK iPod's firmware can only read FAT32 and HFS+.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 24, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ AFAIK iPod's firmware can only read FAT32 and HFS+.



Ok. That's sort of lame on Apple's part.


----------

